# John deere z225 riding mower will not hold a charge



## chickenfarmer (Jul 29, 2008)

My John Deere Z225 zero turn riding mower is not working properly and I am hoping someone can help. I keep having to jump start it to getting it started, so I assumed I had a bad battery. I replaced the battery and it worked great for the first 3 or so times I used it. The battery is now completely dead again and I am back to jump starting it. I believe it is not charging the battery, but I am not sure where to go from there or what to check. Thoughts? I have been unable to find an electrical wiring


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Did you clean the terminals REALLY well?
Thats usually the cause of batteries not charging


----------



## kohburn (May 21, 2009)

to tell for sure you need to check the voltage at the battery with it running, but if its running and shows less than 12 volts then the generator/alternator (whichever that model uses) is bad and needs replacement.

most likely have to get the replacement from a deere dealer.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Have you jump started this machine using cables from another vehicle? The most recent engines using an alternator mounted in the flywheel and a regulator/rectifier either in a single or in two units are not tolerant to such. IMO your regulator had died. Here is what yours may look like. It is mounted typically on the side of the engine. I have been replacing a few of these using Chinese ATV regulators ($12). There are a number of wiring arrangements so it takes some time to decipher what to substitute. It is a lot easier to just get an OEM part but far more expensive.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000G67X0S...0HP&tag=nextag-tools-mp-delta-20&linkCode=asn


----------

